# Wouldn't you know...



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Thursday night I was floating the Trophy Waters. Started seeing a steady flow of sulfurs by 8:30 and was catching a few on a parachute tie. The rises petered out by around nine, but at quarter after I rounded a bend and saw a nice patch of aggressive feeders, obviously better size fish. They didn't want the parachute. Earlier that day Bob Linsemann had pointed out an emerger pattern that had been doing well. I had a near-replica in my box already, but the fish didn't pay attention to it either. Tried a couple other dun versions, a spinner, and finally an emerger that bore no resemblance to the one Bob showed me (and had never gotten a hit before). First cast, whammo. Brought a 16" brown to hand. By the time I landed it, though, the feeding had stopped. If I had a dollar for every time I figured out the bite just before it stopped, I think I could buy a new line for my 4wt. 

Otherwise, fishing Wed-Fri, I ran into afternoon caddis hatches on the north br. and trophy waters, and caught a few on skittered tan EHCs in 14-18. Light sulfur emergence at dark on the NB wednesday, no spinners. Hit the Rifle yesterday and found favor with the browns on assorted wets and a March Brown fished blind near the banks.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Good report. Any day now on the Drakes....


----------

